

Strong ties bind spy agencies and Silicon Valley - acqq
http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/07/04/usa-security-silicon-valley-idINDEE9620GH20130704

======
lifeguard
Don't forget the pork barrels.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_barrel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_barrel)

"Homeland Security grants abused, report says"
[http://articles.latimes.com/2012/dec/05/nation/la-na-
terror-...](http://articles.latimes.com/2012/dec/05/nation/la-na-terror-
waste-20121205)

"Homeland security money wasted?"
[http://tucsoncitizen.com/morgue/2006/06/17/16242-homeland-
se...](http://tucsoncitizen.com/morgue/2006/06/17/16242-homeland-security-
money-wasted/)

"Senate Investigation Found DHS Intelligence Centers Wasted Money..."
[http://pogoblog.typepad.com/pogo/2012/10/senate-
investigatio...](http://pogoblog.typepad.com/pogo/2012/10/senate-
investigation-found-dhs-intelligence-centers-wasted-money-and-violated-civil-
liberties.html)

